# My New build... a chronicle



## skurj

I'm having trouble sleeping lately, being closer to 50 than 40.. is it age? Or is it a new 180g tank and stand gets delivered in 2 days! (mebbe a bit of both but primarily the new tank!)

As a kid we had what I think was about a 55g on a metal stand in the basement, we had a clown loach, red tailed shark, the odd gourami of course lotsa guppies, I tried a keyhole cichlid, and a Ram.. both didn't last long  Well for that matter our tanks didn't either, with 3 of them splitting in one corner over the years, I'm pretty sure it was the stand, because that was the only common factor in all these incidents. But anyways, I always wanted some of the 'cool' fish, like Jack Dempsey's, Oscars, Firemouths maybe at that time they were the forbidden fruit, as they wouldn't fit the community.

Around 3 years ago I was sitting in front of the playstation 3, and there was an aquarium game... well not really a game but a time waster lets say. You could build virtual tanks, decorate them, feed your fish, breed them, even mix saltwater fish with fresh.. (  ) I stared at this thing for maybe a week before I decided to go check out the only aquarium store in town. A week later they delivered a beautiful fluval corner unit, it really is an awesome tank, abit awkward when it comes to stocking but the tank itself is very well made and thick glass. My brother found out what I had done, and reminded me that someone I went to high school with had a store.. and it turns out only about 30 mins away!
Turns out he is probably the leading African cichlid retailer in the province! I brought home a couple of colonies of Mbuna, and I was now keeping fish..

I started with that 46g corner with mbuna, then he had a sweet deal on a 55g I couldn't pass up, so have that running with Lake Tang in it now.. and also have a 15g and a 20g running below it. Not long after I got the corner unit setup.. a family member asked why didn't I go saltwater.. so I did.. that was 18 months ago, and I am in the process of selling the remaining pieces of the saltwater experiment.. SW is awesome, but not for me.. I can't blow the rockscape up and redo it on a whim.. or I can't just swap out all the fish, or add new.. anyways that's another story.

Around 6 months ago, I realized, I still wanted the 'cool' fish, and around this time, my fish guy, had also started to expand his line to include some community types as well as Centrals. The Mbuna in the 46 hadn't really worked out, I think it was probably me not making the commitment to overstocking, but anyways, after those came some tangs, then some kendali (brutes), well they had outgrown the tank, by a long shot. The corner tank pretty much since I had been keeping Africans in it was an empty tank when someone came to take a look. All the fish would hide... SO I said to **** with it, and took all the Africans back fish guy Mike was more than happy to take the kendalis back, and he happened to have a small group of Thorycthis Ellioti (3) in stock.. He had the fancy name on the tag but also labelled them as a firemouth, so I just assumed.... I brought them home with some tetras and barbs for dithers and what a difference.. Even my BN's weren't so shy, the ellioti are at the front glass when ever someone is in the room, and gorgeous fish.

Anyways.. to cut a longish story a lot short.. I was tired of the SW tank, and realized with the money I could get from selling all the stuff to keep the SW running I could finance my first 6ft tank. A week ago Friday I ordered a 180gal 6ftx2ftx2ft with metal stand. Mike the fish guy cut me an awesome deal on an FX6, I found another great deal on a used 2262, and! I have the one spot in the house the family has been pretty much begging me to do something with.. an old fireplace hearth. So when I said big tank they said huh? but when I said where... 

The tank gets delivered Wednesday afternoon, before then I just have to cut some little concrete shelves off the hearth so that I have a bit more room to get in behind the tank. I am still waiting on some new tubing, and a Hydor inline heater but that won't stop me getting the tank filled maybe by xmas eve. Once the tank is delivered and levelled the next step will be to paint the back and the one end facing the patio doors black. Once that is done, maybe even before I can test fill. My filtration plans start with an AC110, I currently have one ac110 sponge in my tang tank where it has been for the last week and a half. The 2262 which I will seed with some foam and biomax from the 405 currently running on the 46 corner, and eventually the fx6. The fx6 isn't high priority yet, but once my stocklist gets some size it will definitely come in handy.

Haven't decided on lighting yet, thinking I don't want too bright but definitely want LED so may go current use satellite plus at 48".. we'll see. Also considering a controller for lighting and heating.

Stocklist... 
Lots of maybes here.. but as I have never kept the 'cool' fish it will be a learning experience for sure: (* = definites if I can find, others are maybes, ? = substitutes for primaries)
*Red Tiger Motaguense female
*Festae Female (ok SA)
*Nandopsis Tetracanthus female (Cuban)
*firemouth colony - doesn't have to be meeki, and if my ellioti pair ever breed I'll be set..
Salvini single
Polleni single
?Convicts
?JD single
?GT single
?Loiseille or Freddy
Raphael and mebbe some plecos

In my research this is pretty optimistic, but hopefully if I can find most of these in the 1-2" range and add them all really close together to the tank my odds of success will be much improved. I do not have any plans to add adult fish from day one.

Oh biggest hurdle I am facing with this build.. Its -10 outside and I need to wash 200+lbs of playsand for the scape... it maybe an ugly barebottom build until spring...

Enough of my goings on..

The 55g

The 46g Corner

The Location no one else has a use for...

Stuff creepin in


----------



## CjCichlid

Sounds like you're a little kid at Christmas time and I don't blame you!

That looks like a great spot for a tank, just be sure to get it leveled before getting any water in it. Nice write up and I am looking forward to seeing everything come together.


----------



## skurj

CjCichlid said:


> just be sure to get it leveled before getting any water in it.


Yup that's one of the reasons I went with a metal stand, only resting on the 4 points it should be easier to level. I went to HD and got some sheet metal I will be chopping into 2"x2" pieces for under each foot. I could have had adjustable feet added to the stand for double the cost of the stand... no thanks.. stand $300, + $75 for each adjustable foot.. mebbe I should have just had 2 added kiddie corner.


----------



## FedEXguy

Sounds like a Merry Christmas, indeed! I look forward to reading more of your tank build, for sure. Are you painting the end because a lot of light comes in through the patio door and you're trying to prevent algae growth? I love being able to look down the sides of my tank, especially when I'm trying to see what's going on in and obscured corner, so I wouldn't paint the side. If enough light gets in that you are having algae problems, you can always add one of those vinyl aquarium backings just to that side. They make black ones, and you can apply them by lightly coating the glass with mineral oil, then placing the background and using a credit-card to squeeze out the bubbles. Then if you ever want to remove it, it's a lot less of a hassle than scraping paint off.


----------



## skurj

The main viewing position will be from in front of that TV to the left of the picture. Right now from the couch in front of that TV I cannot see any of my tanks without some difficulty, so this one is gonna be awesome! Anyways, as to painting the end.. My 55g does catch some sun on the right side and it is the only side which really sees any algae. I guess that is really the only reason. In this case I can paint it at any time so I could leave it alone and review algae build up later. I do like some dark corners, so we'll see what I think once its scaped, which may not be until the spring.


----------



## spotmonster

The best part of a new tank is the anticipation and set up. I've been getting active again since I've decided to redo my 180 and make it a central tank. Good luck!
The only thing i don't get is why you don't fire up the FX6 from the start? i don't think you have anything to lose...except maybe a little electricity.

I love your 46 corner by the way!


----------



## skurj

Ah, the fx6 won't arrive for another 2-3 weeks and I may very well toss it on right away, I just won't have to hurry it in place as I will have more than enough filtration for my stock as juvies I'd think.


----------



## skurj

Well the tank got delivered today! 2 and a half hours late.. I spent an hour levelling it only to notice the plastic trim in one bottom corner is cracked...

Its going back..


----------



## FedEXguy

Oh man, that's a bummer!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Wow. That's too bad. Not an easy tank to deal with. Are they at least dropping off a new one when they come to scoop the defective tank?


----------



## skurj

Yeah they are scrambling to get a new one maybe for tonight or tomorrow and will just swap em out in one go. This one will get the full inspection I imagine several times before they leave.


----------



## CjCichlid

Argg, that sucks! Hopefully they get it right the second time around!


----------



## skurj

And it gets progressively worse...

Something didn't quite look right with the stand... well it isn't square.. the thing is twisted.. hmm 2100lbs and twisted stand.. no thanks..

Gonna give the store a chance to put it right before I name and shame..


----------



## pablo111

You went to school with Mike Bandura? That's so cool! I buy fish from him all the time!


----------



## skurj

Yeah I've bought 99% of my fish from Mike, always looks after me.


----------



## FedEXguy

Man, that's a double whammy. I know how you feel. Seems like every time I try to get something major done just before a holiday or vacation, things like this always happen. Glad you caught the problems before you had everything set up.


----------



## CjCichlid

Definitely a bummer but catching that stand being un-square probably saved you from a disaster later on down the road!

Good luck getting everything straightened out!


----------



## skurj

oo.. Mike didn't sell me the tank and stand though!


----------



## spotmonster

Bummer. In a few days, it will seam like no big deal though!


----------



## skurj

Yeah right now its looking like the new tank isn't gonna make it before xmas.. of course they didn't call me to let me know.


----------



## spotmonster

skurj said:


> Yeah right now its looking like the new tank isn't gonna make it before xmas.. of course they didn't call me to let me know.


Ouch, that really sucks! I'm hoping to rework my 180 before i go back to work Jan 2nd.

Why so much trouble for the LFS to get another tank....oh I guess because it's a 180 i suppose. They usually stock tons of 55, 75, 90's and 125's.


----------



## spotmonster

Any word on your tank being delivered yet?


----------



## skurj

Not yet.. the store was hoping for delivery to them yesterday, I am going to swing by today and find out.


----------



## skurj

Well at last the replacement tank was delivered today, I won't be 100% happy until the tank holds water for a couple of days, but here it is, as well as the pile of stuff I've accumulated so far...
Used 2262, pile of driftwood, most of the smaller pieces are soaking in my other tanks, fx6 ($175 boxing day sale wooh!) lots of tubing, the big mess is the 100ft python.. no sink in this basement, pail of sand oh and more in there I'm sure..
Waiting on a friend to hook me up with some stainless steel to shim the stand with, I don't wish to trust wood with 100lbs/sq.in. Soon as its levelled test fill for a couple days. Then drain and paint the back..
Still no idea on lights, and still have to find sand.. torn between play sand (like the colour) vs PFS more convenient..


----------



## FedEXguy

I don't know if you mean the play sand that is labeled as play sand in a lot of hardware stores, or some other kind of brown sand. But, if you mean the former, I'd stay away from it. I had it before, and there's a good variation in the particle size with the smallest being so light they constantly got sucked up into the filter and caused it to become noisy and occasionally stop altogether. Even the gentlest water changes would stir it up to an annoying level. I have never had that problem with pfs. But, for American cichlids, I do like the more natural look of play sand. Maybe you could find some brown sand with larger particles?


----------



## CjCichlid

Looks good skurj, looking forward to seeing fish and water in it!

As for the sand.. I'd look into the different Quikrete sands. They have quite a few different grades to choose from. I believe I used the medium grade mixed with natural colored gravel.


----------



## skurj

CjCichlid said:


> Looks good skurj, looking forward to seeing fish and water in it!
> 
> As for the sand.. I'd look into the different Quikrete sands. They have quite a few different grades to choose from. I believe I used the medium grade mixed with natural colored gravel.


Local HD has a lot of the quikrete sands, got a bag of their play sand to toss around for the guys delivering the tank (lotsa ice these days). It does seem a little fine and perhaps a little more orange than I'd like. I'll wander the aisles again and see if I can find something a little greyer/darker.


----------



## skurj

oo just found this on Quikrete's site.. http://www.quikrete.com/PDFs/DATA_SHEET ... 0Sands.pdf
Would that stuff in the coarse grade be what I should be looking for? (though will have to see the colour..)


----------



## CjCichlid

That's the exact stuff I used, only in the medium grade. I went to Lowe's and I didn't see the course otherwise I would have done a mixture of the two. It'll need a good bit of rinsing but I really like the color. Throw in some natural colored gravel and river cobblers and your golden!


----------



## spotmonster

If you have a dealer for Perma quartz or Cerama Quartz in your area, you might consider getting that. At 18.00 per 50 lb bag it's very nice stuff and available in a lot of colors.


----------



## spotmonster

Looking nice man. I love the black silicone, my favorite!


----------



## skurj

Not much to report!.. Still waiting on some steel shims to level the tank, but in the meantime I used some wood for now to at least do a test fill, going to leave it full until Sunday and if all is good.. then I will get the first coat of paint on the back Sunday as well. Will try and hunt some sand down on Saturday, and if all goes well... Might have the basic setup running next weekend. Still haven't decided on lights..


----------



## FedEXguy

I recommend the Current Sat+ LED lights. I have them and I love them.


----------



## CjCichlid

FedEXguy said:


> I recommend the Current Sat+ LED lights. I have them and I love them.


+1.. As far as LED fixtures go, it's by far the best IMO..


----------



## skurj

Ok an update!

I haven't been able to decide on lights, I want LED's I want ramp up, and down and most of all I want multiple timers like my old reef light. Well I found a light that offers all of those features, only thing its missing is a hanging kit but likely won't need one. On a tank without any front to back depth you end up having to remove the light completely to do any work in the tank, well with 2ft front to back maybe that won't be an issue now I can slide the light to the back and still be able to see what I am doing. Anyways, Aquaticlife just release a new series of LED lights, I loved the reef light I had of theirs, so perhaps taking one for the team... I found a US retailer willing to ship USPS and at a decent price so I placed my order tonight (48"). Likely be a week or 2 before they arrive. I probably won't wait for the lights before I start stocking the tank.
On to the tank.. The tank/stand was way out of level, when looking at the picture, RR needed 3/4" LR needed 1/4" and FR needed 1/2" to level. FL needed nothing.. I ran out and found a metal shop other side of town who cut me 3, 3"x3" shims in the thickness I needed in 15 minutes and charged me less than 8$! awesome. So now the tank is in its final resting place, levelled and the back is painted. (PARA melamine enamel paint, this is the 3rd tank I've painted with this stuff to great results.)
Tonight I installed all the filters. I picked up a used eheim 2262, a new FX6 and I had an AC110 kicking around. I am not a big fan of fluval's ribbed tubing but its a **** of a lot easier to work with than the extra heavy wall tubing on the eheim. It maybe age but the stuff is stiff. I rigged a Hydor 300w on the return from the 2262 as well. Its tight behind the tank so the heater is not easy to get to, but the plan is to add a controller before the spring probably, that way I can just turn the heater above set temp and not worry about it. Sand should be arriving Friday, lowes doesn't carry the full quikrete line here, so I ordered some PFS from a local pool shop. Due to the ice storm at xmas they were all sold out. I don't have a lot of rocks to go in, that will have to wait until spring when I can wander the creeks, but what I do have I brought in from outside to get thawed.

Really want to get the swordtails in so my female ellioti can have the 15g to herself to recover.

Plan is for sand, rocks, water and fire it all up this weekend. Terrified the eheim will have an issue, I've not seen it run. anyways FTS!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Nice update. Please let us know how the light turns out. I need to take a page out of your book and get to work on some things.

Hope the Eheim works out good for ya. I've never seen a 2262 in person before. I see it now next to the FX6. That thing is a monster!


----------



## CjCichlid

Looking good skurj, it's finally all coming together! I really love the look of the black silicone. My next display tank will definitely have it! I'll have to look into the LED light you mentioned as I have not heard of it. Any plans to cover the stand or?

Also.. I couldn't help but laugh about the pics of cats above your TV.. :lol: Sorry ahead of time if they were "past" pets. Hopefully that's not the case beacuse I'll feel like an ass. :roll:

EDIT: Just checked out those LED's. Guessing you splurged and went with the EDGE LED? Looks of high quality! Hefty price tag though..

I like their motto for these lights: "Every aquarium DESERVES a sunrise and sunset!" :lol:


----------



## spotmonster

Since you don't have water yet, do yourself a favor and paint all your intakes and outputs with Krylon black fusion paint. Even the FX6, though dark grey, still doesn't fully blend into the black background. Unless of course you have plans to hide them with decor...


----------



## spotmonster

Do you plan on using an airline for anything? if so now's a good time to do a sweet mod for that too. If you know about the "solid tubing trick". if you don't know what i'm talking about and want to I'll explain. It must be done with no water in the tank because you use silicone.


----------



## FedEXguy

I agree with spotmonster about painting your intakes. I always regretted not painting mine, and because I never wanted to break one down to paint it after I set it up, I ended up having to diy some pvc "covers" that look good, but inhibit my intakes' filtering ability.


----------



## skurj

If it was summer time I'd definitely spray those intakes. I am definitely not a fan of the eheim green. I'll pick up spares once its warm out so I can spray em and replace them quickly during a water change. Got a couple of the marineland 3ft bamboo plants I may use to try and hide the intakes. My scaping is going to be long term anyways, most of the rockwork will come late spring early summer when I can go collect the stuff. A lot of what I have now will just be place markers. Thinking with the ice storm we had just before xmas there is going to be a lot of decent branches down to pick from too come spring, i'd like a fairly large branch maybe a few inches in diameter and 4ft long in there if I can get it in past the braces.

Yes those are past pets, no worries! Well I don't consider $200 a lot for a decent light, well especially after the reef tank.

No plans for airlines, I might consider eheim diffuser clips on the spray bar.

today's update: just some floor mats for under the canisters


----------



## skurj

Oops yes I will be covering the stand, the noise level will determine how quickly.. I am looking at black melamine board probably, fastened with Velcro or magnets and possibly some sound deadening sponge glued to it. I'm thinking 2 sections so I don't have to remove a whole 6ft+ piece to service the canisters as well as 2 end pieces.


----------



## CjCichlid

skurj said:


> Yes those are past pets, no worries! Well I don't consider $200 a lot for a decent light, well especially after the reef tank.


Woops. 

And yeah, I suppose $230 isn't too terrible when compared to any sort of marine lighting.. and the timer is a definite plus. I'm guessing it's going to be pretty bright as it has three different white LEDs (6,9, and 10k) as well as red and blue. Only thing it doesn't have is green which I'm not really a fan of anyway on my Current Sat fixture. I usually only have the WBR on as the green seems to give everything an odd tint.

Covering the stand will clean everything up nicely! :thumb:


----------



## skurj

Got the light for $189 + shipping in the end, though i'm sure customs will want their piece too... shame the canuck buck is tumbling these days.


----------



## spotmonster

skurj said:


> i'd like a fairly large branch maybe a few inches in diameter and 4ft long in there if I can get it in past the braces.


You'll be surprised how big of a branch you can get in there. The one in mine is about 70" long and 4" diameter at the base. But the fact that mine branches off in only 3 directions helped a lot.


----------



## spotmonster

You can put swing open doors on that easily if you want. I just added some pics and details of my metal stand build in my 90 gallon thread that may give you some ideas to add doors. It looks like that steel tubing your stand is made out of is deep enough to drill holes and use the same type of door hardware that I used. 4 or 6 drilled holes and 2 or 3 doors made out of the material of your choice and you'd be good to go :thumb:


----------



## skurj

Today I got it up and running! Got some PFS and the stuff is an awesome colour imo. It was darker than I realized and when I tossed some other sand I had kicking around in too I was surprised at the difference in colour. I can't really show the difference at the moment.. but when the lights arrive I should be able to. (be a week or 2 I think)

Sand in rocks in wood in, water in filters all running (no leaks... so far) heaters running lids on. Took one tray of biomax out of the 405 on my corner tank and also squeezed out the sponges in the 180... what a mess it made.. dark brown crud everywhere. It looks like the immense flow in the tank has caused most of it to be picked up though. I tossed a pile of floss in the 110 as well.

I am fricken *AMAZED* at the performance vs noise level of the 2 canisters. They are monsters and the 110 drowns them out by a huge margin. I think that 110 is only going to get part time usage for polishing or chemical, rest of the time it may sit quiet. Its running for now as I had the sponge for it in my tang tank for the last month. Forgot to bring home the Velcro from work today so still have to do something with the power bars. I'm going to stick one to the stand under the tank.

Anyways todays shots:


----------



## spotmonster

Yeah, you're not going to need that 110, other than for back up.


----------



## skurj

Well did some cleaning up after the big mess of setup yesterday, water is clearing nicely, added my swordtails (1m6f) and my makeshift light. Some of the wood is still floating, but overall I am real pleased with the end result. Can't wait for the light to arrive in a week or 2. Likely won't add any more stock for a week.


----------



## CjCichlid

Looking good skurj! :thumb:

Moto Guzzi.. do you ride?


----------



## skurj

CjCichlid said:


> Looking good skurj! :thumb:
> 
> Moto Guzzi.. do you ride?


Well I did... I have a 2008 1200 sport in the garage that I put maybe 2500kms on last yr...

No such thing as too many hobbies... honest


----------



## CjCichlid

skurj said:


> No such thing as too many hobbies... honest


Hah that's the truth. I'm a two wheel junkie myself..

I'd love to post pics but that would be a major derailing. :?


----------



## skurj

Ok still waiting on my light it will still be another week or more I think.. but now I am getting silly.. Found some festae juvies 4hrs away.. making the drive this Saturday, and then following Saturday its 2hrs each way to get some RTM.. At least I hope once they've grown a bit and I've chosen my keepers the rest will sell..

Its a hobby right.. doesn't have to make any sense does it?


----------



## skurj

Oops stocklist update..

Currently: (all 2" or less juvies cept the ellioti female)
1 spotted Raphael
2 striped Raphael
2 Cubans
1 bleekeri sm spot
6 neon swords (1 jumped..)
1 ellioti female

Being silly.. 400 mile roundtrip this Saturday for some Festae, long term 1 female will remain in the 180g. Next Saturday another road trip, half the distance for some RTM, same plan long term 1 female.
fell for a couple tiny ebjd today so likely one of those will end up in the 180g as well.

I like changing my mind.. so who knows in the end..


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Well if you want something then who really cares how you get it. I'll get pissed about my restaurant bill when I get charged an extra 60 cents for ranch dressing, but don't even batt an eye when I spring for a high end fishing reel or a Saturday next day air box of fish.

8 hour car ride for fish, though? I don't know... Hope you drive a Prius...


----------



## skurj

I love to drive, though granted this one is basically multilane highway there and back so a bit of a yawn. Driving the winter beater (09 Yaris) so next best thing to a prius +) The guy actually was about 90 minutes away delivering last Friday but I was not ready or convenient for me (job). Supposed to get some snow, so I'll be watching that closely. Don't want to get stuck on the highway for hours with the fish..


----------



## CjCichlid

Hah, I laughed at Iggy's Prius comment.. then laughed even harder when you said you had a Yaris. :lol:

8hr drive.. that's commitment. I think I'd rather pay the shipping, however I also drive a gas guzzling F150. :roll:


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

My F150 isn't rated for miles per gallon but gallons per mile. It's brutal.

Hope the trip goes off without a hitch. Good luck...


----------



## skurj

Well the weather on the weekend put a stop to the 500 mile trip for Festae.. A slightly shorter drive this weekend for the RTM though!..

Anyways, the postman just came!! wasn't expecting before tomorrow. New light arrived:
Its my first LED and all I can say is I am impressed (except one small complaint which I will get to).
48" Aquaticlife Edge LED


Can't believe how small it is.. that's my phone bottom right (htc 8x)


Played a tiny bit with it, it has 3 sets of LED's one white set, one RGB set, and one moonlight set. All on different timers. Also you can set the Sunrise, Sunset feature to ramp them up and down in 10 minute increments up to 2 hours. I've set the moonlights to come on 1 hr before the rest, with the white and rgb coming on at the same time with a 30minute sunrise/set. I took pics of the different sets of lights running but they don't translate into photos very well. As it is the photos make the light look a little brighter than it is. I actually expected it to not be as bright as it is. I had thought a 4ft light on a 6ft tank would leave the ends abit darker than they are. I'm very happy with the light:




Ok my complaint: yup as another poster said in another thread, they read a review where the reviewer stated no battery backup for the timer, sure enough there isn't one at all. I'll have to confirm if the light has default settings that it will run on after power is interrupted, but I think that's a bit of a miss on Aquaticlife's part, especially when their timers on other lights don't lose their settings.

Not much left now.. need to get more fish, cover the stand, and work on the scape, but apart from the fish, the rest won't happen before spring.


----------



## CjCichlid

Looking really good skurj! So the photos are showing the light with both white and RGB LED's on, correct?

How's your female T. ellioti healing up?


----------



## skurj

Yeah the photos actually show all 3 sets on, incl the moonlight. She is doing fine but the fins appear to be slow to grow back, not sure I can even notice any growth on her tail especially.


----------



## FedEXguy

If it doesn't seem like it's growing, you may need to do surgery. I have never done this, but I've seen people cut the tail or fin in front of the injury, to encourage it to grow back straight. But, again, I've never done it so I can't say for sure that it works.


----------



## secure1347

Thanks for sharing skurj. Tank looks like it will be sweet and overall sounds like you are happy with the light. If the battery backup it's possible you could do a mod depending how easy it is to crack open. If you are ever able to do so definitely take some pics of the different channels on. Thanks!


----------



## skurj

FedEXguy said:


> If it doesn't seem like it's growing, you may need to do surgery. I have never done this, but I've seen people cut the tail or fin in front of the injury, to encourage it to grow back straight. But, again, I've never done it so I can't say for sure that it works.


Ok I took a closer look today, and I think I am seeing some growth, I'll watch her closely over the next week to be sure. I want to make sure she is as strong as she can be before she goes back in with whats his name...


----------



## skurj

SMall scare last night... after feedings I noticed my pig Cubans both with real swollen bellies, everyone else was swimming around fine, even the smaller Cuban, but the larger was sitting on the bottom in dark corners whenever the rest of the tank would leave him alone. They also were both rubbing on rocks etc a lot. I was thinking uh oh bloat.. or who knows what... So I grabbed some Epsom salts on the way home tonight only to find everyone just fine including the Cubans. Going to be a bit more careful with feeding I think, and pick up some smaller pellets, I think the omega 'small' pellets aren't really small enough for my 2" fish


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Omega One just released a Micro pellet line @ 0.5 mm. A veggie and a 'color' variety.

Hope you don't have any further issues...


----------



## CjCichlid

You can try soaking the pellets in warm water for a few minutes before feeding them as well. That should make them soft enough to be "chewed" up. Also, be careful with anything freeze dried. They expand when they get wet so they can actually expand in the fish's stomach and cause problems. I make sure to soak my freeze dried krill for a few minutes in a small cup before feeding it..


----------



## skurj

Yeah I don't feed anything freeze dried. Got some NLS Thera in 1mm pellets today that I think will be the staple for now. My Tangs can have the omega.

Well today I also diverted further from the CA path... I brought home 7 juvenile RTM! (its Christmas all over again!!) I have been talking to another member of the forum for a couple of months (Thanks Marconi) and today was pickup today. 6 hrs worth of driving but home by 1pm :fish: and.. on the way home I stopped at my favourite fish shop and picked up a dozen small dension's barbs. Love the look of these guys, though I didn't realize how small they were until I floated the bag, and the current residents were obviously eyeing them up as food. So they are in with the ebjds for now until they can put on another half inch. 
The ebjd's seem pretty happy with them in the tank.. well at least they are giving them something to chase. (the ebjd's are barely 1")


----------



## CjCichlid

Those Denison Barbs may eventually make some expensive snacks for those RTM's. :?


----------



## Marconi

skurj said:


> Yeah I don't feed anything freeze dried. Got some NLS Thera in 1mm pellets today that I think will be the staple for now. My Tangs can have the omega.
> 
> Well today I also diverted further from the CA path... I brought home 7 juvenile RTM! (its Christmas all over again!!) I have been talking to another member of the forum for a couple of months (Thanks Marconi) and today was pickup today. 6 hrs worth of driving but home by 1pm :fish: and.. on the way home I stopped at my favourite fish shop and picked up a dozen small dension's barbs. Love the look of these guys, though I didn't realize how small they were until I floated the bag, and the current residents were obviously eyeing them up as food. So they are in with the ebjds for now until they can put on another half inch.
> The ebjd's seem pretty happy with them in the tank.. well at least they are giving them something to chase. (the ebjd's are barely 1")


Happy all went well...looking forward to some photos of those RTMs as they get larger, which should be no time in the 180


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Merry Christmas!

Denison barbs are a very sexy looking fish. Best of luck with them. When full grown, they are outstanding.


----------



## skurj

CjCichlid said:


> Those Denison Barbs may eventually make some expensive snacks for those RTM's. :?


Heh.. the ebjd's already mangled one... So I dropped it into the 180... the 2" polleni swallowed it all the way to the tail. Going to get a divider I think until they get some size.


----------



## CjCichlid

Hah.. well dang. Hope I didn't jinx you! :roll:


----------



## skurj

well wasted $30 on a divider today.. the denisons are so skinny they were past it before I had the lid back on. So they will have to take their chances. The ebjd's are so hyperactive I'm sure they will get more of them... but then again my ellioti male is 5" with lots of cherry barbs that are mebbe 1.5".. and he hasn't eaten one in months


----------



## CjCichlid

JD's are much more piscivorous than any Thorichthys species, which are almost exclusively sand sifters in the wild. You'd probably have better luck with them in the 55gal..


----------



## skurj

I'll never get them out of the 55g corner. Tank is gorgeous but really sucks for catching fish. We'll see how they do... hope I don't lose many... tempted to go get 6 more just in case, but at the same time.. I don't want to come home and find 4 left lol and just be wasting money on expensive feeders...


----------



## skurj

Not a whole lot has changed since I got this setup. Going through diatoms at the moment. The swordtails haven't worked out. I believe the aggressors are the Polleni, looks like during low light conditions I guess those swords looked like food to them. The polleni aren't 3" yet (none of the fish are..) I added a couple ebjd, I really shouldn't have they were too small. One didn't get through the first day, the other is still going dunno if I'll ever get him out..

Moved the Ellioti female back in with the male, during the water change on the 180 yesterday she sat still near the surface at the front of the tank.. 1st try got her, so moved her back in. Within 20 minutes the male was displaying.. Can't say I have a good feeling about that couple I hope he chills a little. Perhaps soon the size differential will allow me to add cover only she can fit into.. Thankfully still have 13 fry growing out!

This winter is dragging on... once its over I plan to get to work on adding some form of wood panels to enclose the stand and get some pieces for aquascaping.


----------



## skurj

Just after typing the above, I went back to the 180 to try and fish out one of the dead swords (they killed 3 last night, I rescued 1.. 1 body missing...) I took another stab at it and managed to get the EBJD out! I'll keep him out until he is at least 3" or better.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Sucks to hear about your swords. How are those Denison barbs?

The electric blues are timid compared to their natural form. You may never be able to add him back successfully into an established community that is growing up together.


----------



## skurj

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Sucks to hear about your swords. How are those Denison barbs?
> 
> The electric blues are timid compared to their natural form. You may never be able to add him back successfully into an established community that is growing up together.


The denisons are in a 20g with the ebjd and a tiny BN pleco. I was thinking the same with the ebjd.. They were an impulse buy I should have never done it. We'll see mebbe I'll replace the corner tank with the ellioti in it with a 125 and put him in with em.

The Denison barbs I am hoping will keep up with the ebjd so he doesn't eat them, can't tell if they have grown much even with feeding 2-3x daily, increased temps (82) and 3 water changes a week.

Curious how the introduction of the festae will go in the community.. They are real skittish in the 40b, but look to be doin well, I think I am seeing some pretty fast growth on the larger ones too.

From all I have read I was surprised to see the pollen so aggressive, most I have read says they only experience conspecific, but mine don't give a **** conspecific or not.. The dominant Polleni is the dominant fish in the tank.. for now..


----------



## skurj

Figures... now that they have killed off all the dithers the residents are reluctant to show themselves, can't believe the transformation since yesterday. Going to see if anything changes over the next week, if still the same in a week, I'll maybe look to some larger dithers.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Silver dollars?


----------



## skurj

Not a fan of SD's and I hear they are real nervous, running into things etc. I'm going to have to do some research on this one I guess.


----------



## CjCichlid

Hey strangers..

Just thought I'd chime in here as I have been having dither issues as well. Over the past week my entire population of Black Yucatan Mollies have been decimated; down to 6 from the 20+ I had. My colony of Swords are also dwindling, down to just a single pair from the 4 females, 1 male I started with. Not sure why the sudden change in attitude but as soon as the lights go out the three amigos go into straight predator mode.

I'll be moving within a couple months so I don't plan to add anything now, but once I move and get everything set back up I think I'll be reverting back to a large school of BA Tetras..


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Well you guys got me worried about my swords now. Thanks!


----------



## Marconi

skurj said:


> Not a fan of SD's and I hear they are real nervous, running into things etc. I'm going to have to do some research on this one I guess.


I have a beauty group of Red Hook "Luna" for sale. Most durable dither out there...I've had mine 5 years and they need a new large home


----------



## skurj

Yeah yours are a little big Marcus! I'm looking for some non-standard SD's (black bar or striped) but around 2-3" to grow up with the rest of the tank.


----------



## CjCichlid

I think you'd be better off with the spotted variety (Metynnis lippincottianus) as they stay the smallest at around 5-6in..


----------



## skurj

CjCichlid said:


> I think you'd be better off with the spotted variety (Metynnis lippincottianus) as they stay the smallest at around 5-6in..


Thanks Cj trick will be finding them... 5-6" when full grown would be ideal. I'd rather not have 8"+ SD's in the tank as well as some of the monsters I may end up with.


----------



## Marconi

skurj said:


> Yeah yours are a little big Marcus! I'm looking for some non-standard SD's (black bar or striped) but around 2-3" to grow up with the rest of the tank.


Lol


----------



## skurj

In the end I found spotted.. but too small, so ended up with 6 black bar around 3" a little bigger than I would have liked but I think they are going to need that size.


----------



## CjCichlid

Black bars are sweet, they just get BIG. I believe there are a couple varieties however (wide and thin barred) with the wide bars getting even larger? Not 100% though..


----------



## skurj

Oh I've probably got the wide barred.. with my luck. The shop also had striped and red hooks but they were too big. The spotted were not much over an inch, I figured they wouldn't survive in the big tank and I am over my limit for growout tanks as it is.. shhh no one has noticed yet...


----------



## CjCichlid

How are you liking the BB Dollars? I came across some awesome looking spotteds around the 3in diameter mark and was so tempted to pick them up. The only thing that stopped me was the $20 price tag. Not sure I could drop $100 on a school of five.. :?


----------



## skurj

So far so good, they are pigs and I am making sure to feed pretty heavy to make sure the 'important' fish get food. They aren't bad at all and I think they are doing a great job of bringing everyone else out. My 6 set me back $140 +tx but as I see it they will be around a long time anyways.


----------



## CjCichlid

Argg.. I was hoping you'd tell me some kind of bad news. :lol: This just makes me want to go back and snag them up even more! :?

The only thing really stopping me is the fact that I am moving soon and don't want to have to temporarily house more fish than I have to..


----------



## skurj

Ugly case of diatoms at the moment... :


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Oh my! I get diatoms but never on the sand like that. The light is definitely the culprit.


----------



## CjCichlid

I'll get diatoms like that occasionally and is pretty normal for a newly maturing tank, such as yours. The combination of light colored substrate and bright light just amplifies the ability for it to grow. It should eventually clear on it's own but stirring the sand up a bit would be a quick fix. I use to have a few Cories in my tank that did a great job keeping the sand stirred up but they disappeared one by one? :?

Looking good though! :thumb:


----------



## skurj

Yes because its a new tank I am giving it 6 months.  I have a couple of tiny BN plecos in there that are working on keeping the rocks clean. They are just barely keeping up it looks like. I thought about stirring up the sand, but wondered if that just stirs the culprit into the sand where it may die off and cause issues so just leaving it for now. I have been tossing in some MTS in the hopes they can stir the sand, but I think the tank maybe too new for them and they are starving to death.
At this time of year the sun hits that area in the middle during the mornings, I was wondering if that was also a major contributor as well. That also will change once summer arrives, at least I hope..


----------



## CjCichlid

UPDATE? Where yah been at?!


----------



## skurj

tis the season!!

Heh, now its cold again.. I am back messing with the fish tanks.. The 180 from a aquascape perspective hasn't changed at all sadly.. just never got around to it.. not satisfied with it, so perhaps this winter I'll have a go at fixing that. Stocklist has changed a fair bit, and is in flux at the moment as well:
1 F Red Tiger Mota
2 F Cubans (hope female anyways) these things are real slow growers too... 
1 F Festae
1 m 1 f and 1 unknown Thoricthys Ellioti (Maculipinnis)
2 bn plecos
2 striped, 1 spotted Raphael
6 black bar Silver Dollars... these things are pigs and have more than doubled in size while the rest of the fish seem to have hardly grown. They are currently 6" and for sale.. too nervous and too big. Going to get rid of dithers all together.
I had 1m 2f Polleni, but they were bullying just about everything, my RTM stayed hidden all the time, and she is the reason I built the tank. Today I traded all 3 in.

So now I am wondering what to put in, once the SD's move on.. Mebbe a salvini.. a true parrot? a texas.. or GT?


----------



## skurj

Oh and as to the rest...

The diatoms did clear up just fine btw..
EBJD's.. didn't make it. The female ellioti went back in with the male eventually, they did spawn once more and then he beat the **** out of her before I could save her.. corner tank not enough room even if it is 55g.. she had nowhere to go. The 3 in the 180 are theirs, and the male is still in the corner. I may toss him in the 180 perhaps, when I can come up with other plans for the corner..
Had a pair of festae in a 40b for a few months, but the male liked beating on the female, just became a hassle having to watch them so close, and be ready with the divider.. The pair were so close in size I didn't have many options for separating them.
Think after this experience, once the RTM passes on I'll be considering some of the less aggressive CA's


----------



## CjCichlid

skurj said:


> tis the season!!
> 
> Heh, now its cold again.. I am back messing with the fish tanks..


Hah, I'm the same exact way! Much more active on here and more invovled with my aquarium once winter comes around. I just have too many fair weather hobbies!

Good to hear everything, for the most part, has been going well though. I ended up picking up a school of 5 Spotted SD's and still can't decide on whether they will be long term inhabitants; they've been growing on me though. My school really isn't all that timid and come to the front of the tank begging for food just like the cichlids. They are indeed gluttons though!

As for what else to stock.. you already kind of have a odd mix. Are you wanting larger or smaller species? If you want something relatively docile, yet can still hold it's own I can't recommend Pearsei (or even Bocourti) enough. I really like my big guy. Check out my thread for a recent update I just posted not to long ago.

And we still need some pics! opcorn:


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Welcome back skurj...


----------



## skurj

CjCichlid said:


> skurj said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for what else to stock.. you already kind of have a odd mix. Are you wanting larger or smaller species? If you want something relatively docile, yet can still hold it's own I can't recommend Pearsei (or even Bocourti) enough. I really like my big guy. Check out my thread for a recent update I just posted not to long ago.
> 
> And we still need some pics! opcorn:
Click to expand...

Well, I had a bocourti lined up.. but as soon as the guy learned what I had in the tank he refused.. He insisted the bocourti wouldn't last a week.. (well actually 3 days..) They aren't easy to come by around here, I'll keep my eyes open though. Seriously my tank isn't much different than the pics above accept for the huge SD's cruising the front. I'll grab a shot or 2 though this week. The reputation of the rest of the inhabitants pretty much decides what else can go with. I'd love a true parrot but hear they may not be up to the aggression level of the rest of the tank. Figured salvini would have no trouble holding its own and not get huge. I'd love an Oscar but I doubt it would hold up. If I can find a bocourti in a pet shop I'll grab one, but odds are slim, and i'll probably pick up a salvini for sure.


----------



## CjCichlid

The sheer size of a mature pearsei or bocourti _should_ deter any aggression from the others. A salvini would probably fit in well with the rest of your stock and I'd suggest getting a female. You already have a bit of a sorority going on in there. :lol: The one's that may end up suffering are the Thoricthys.


----------



## BC in SK

CjCichlid said:


> The sheer size of a mature pearsei or bocourti _should_ deter any aggression from the others.


All at large size, I would not bet on that at all.
Just one example, a guy on MFK with an 800 gal. had his large bocourti killed by a male festae. The festae wasn't even the most dominant fish in the tank but he ended up getting rid of it because it got too aggressive. 


skurj said:


> Figured salvini would have no trouble holding its own


Maybe.
I had some real problems at one time, trying to house a good sized male salvini (7"+) with my female festae. Twice I had to remove him. Pretty hard for the sal to defend when my female festae would take runs at him at full speed from 3-4 ft. away!


----------



## skurj

Not sure if this will work.. link to my album on photobucket..

http://s708.photobucket.com/user/SKurj_ ... 0Log/story

Kinda works...


----------



## CjCichlid

BC in SK said:


> CjCichlid said:
> 
> 
> 
> The sheer size of a mature pearsei or bocourti _should_ deter any aggression from the others.
> 
> 
> 
> All at large size, I would not bet on that at all.
> Just one example, a guy on MFK with an 800 gal. had his large bocourti killed by a male festae. The festae wasn't even the most dominant fish in the tank but he ended up getting rid of it because it got too aggressive.
> 
> 
> skurj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Figured salvini would have no trouble holding its own
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe.
> I had some real problems at one time, trying to house a good sized male salvini (7"+) with my female festae. Twice I had to remove him. Pretty hard for the sal to defend when my female festae would take runs at him at full speed from 3-4 ft. away!
Click to expand...

There will always be stories of so and so fish beating up/coexisting with so and so fish. Bottom line is each cichlids personality varies and nothing is guaranteed.

skurj, the black bars have certainly put on some size! They look good but definitely over power the setup..


----------



## skurj

The SD's will be gone by the weekend, then I go shoppin at least for the salvini I think. I am fortunate to have some decent shops around so will do some exploring on the weekend and see what's to be had. Lately the Cubans have put on a little growth and I'm not so sure I don't have a pair.. that will need dealing with..


----------



## skurj

SD's left on Thursday night woohoo! SO I went shopping yesterday. No salvini yet.. may not add one afterall.. I found a beauty texas around 3" so he's in there now and fitting in well so far. He was not allowing fish twice his size bully him in the LFS and gorgeous so he's(she?) is mine now. He was also the only texas in the store and unlabelled.. not gonna complain for $9. Also decided to put the mature male maculipinnis in the 180 from his 55g corner tank. He is tied for 2nd largest cichlid being the same size as the festae (RTM is largest but not by much). He's showing some slight battle damage this morning, looks like its the festae he has to come to terms with.
Going to look at a huge piece of driftwood this week, if it will fit in the Miata... so major rescape coming next weekend fingers crossed.

The mid and top water is so empty now without the polleni and the SD's... wondering if half a dozen of the largest mollies I can find would suit...

While shopping I also found my next project.. serrasalmus piranha, not sure which variant yet, but came home from shopping and got the gravel in, water in and added the ac110 media from the 180 to the 40B (new 110, media went on the 180) 
Planning on replacing the 55g standard later this year (hopefully before spring) with a 125g, so may swap the 55 with a 125 on metal stand and then either put my 2x 40B underneath, or another 125 and put the piranha in it and sell off the 40b's..

decisions decisions...


----------



## CjCichlid

Nice. What kind of Texas is it, cyno or carpintes? Regardless of species, females will typically have a black blotch on their dorsal fin, similar to female salvinis.

I meant to reply to your thread about scaping the upper portions of your tank. The majority of the driftwood pieces I use at the surface float. So, I will typically just wedge them into place or just let them find their "own spot" so to speak. Same goes for the twigs. If you want to secure larger pieces, I've used zip ties. Just drill a small hole in the plastic rim of the tank and a small hole in the piece of dw and run the zip tie through the holes. The cichlids really seem to love the surface cover, as that's where the majority of their "natural" predators come from. It seems to makes them much more comfortable.


----------



## skurj

No idea as to what texas it is, it was a nice medium/dark blue at the LFS, but my tank has a light substrate and so its a lot lighter coloured in my tank. The shots below:
The Texas, the 2 Cubans.. anyone confirm that those are m and f? and that's the ellioti in his new home the 180.
Followed by.. (I'm a sucker..) a 1" EBJD that will have the corner tank to himself, well except for the barbs, tetra's and swordtails. For now he is in my 15g with the cyp fry until he gets a bit more size, he/she is tiny.


----------



## BC in SK

CjCichlid said:


> There will always be stories of so and so fish beating up/coexisting with so and so fish. Bottom line is each cichlids personality varies


Yeah. I like how you dismiss real world experiences.....because with the size of your fish you have NONE.


skurj said:


> The reputation of the rest of the inhabitants pretty much decides what else can go with.


Well, there you go. That is how you got too think when stocking a CA tank because there rep is not undeserved!!


----------



## CjCichlid

BC in SK said:


> Yeah. I like how you dismiss real world experiences.....because with the size of your fish you have NONE.


Yeah.. because experience is measured by how large your fish are. :thumb: I can only hope that one day I am as knowledgeable as you are. Maybe once my pearsei hits 14in? :roll:

Skurj, the Texas looks good. I'd guess that it's a cyno due to it's smaller pearling. It also appears to be a female.

As for the Cubans.. I'm not sure what's going on with them but they look a little goofy to me, especially the first one. Almost looks to be a bit deformed?


----------



## BC in SK

CjCichlid said:


> Yeah.. because experience is measured by how large your fish are. :thumb: I can only hope that one day I am as knowledgeable as you are. Maybe once my pearsei hits 14in? :roll:


Well, if you have not experienced full grown cichlids, then yes, you do not have real experience. Did so many times long before there was an internet. So why don't you try what I do every year and weigh and measure your fish?? Been doing now for 8 years. your turn to do it as well!!


----------



## BC in SK

Look, I know there are 1001 possibilities/scenarios. 
Fish can change a lot as they go through different stages. Years later you may see the fish quite differently then you did when they were smaller/younger.
I've had Oscars dominate CA tanks.....but that never lasts. Of course if I drew conclusions based only a certain stage of development, I could make the claim that an Oscar's sheer size will deter aggression from the others!
Will a boucourti or pearsi do well in a tank with Cubans and festae? Maybe, and I suppose you'd have to try it too really find out.
But generally what we know about there temperments and the fact that many people have had pearsi/boucorti bullied and or killed in rough CA tanks, tells us likely not.


----------



## Mr Chromedome

The Texas is either _H. carpintis_ or a hybrid with _cyanoguttatus_, which most of the Texas in the regular commercial supply actually are (similar to the problem with commercial "Red Devils"). The pearling on real _cyanoguttatus_ is much finer than that.

The other thing I noticed is that your Cubans are both deformed in the face. I don't think they are big enough to sex from the patterns on the fish.


----------



## skurj

I wondered about the head shape of the Cubans as well, they both have beaks, but I have never seen juveniles before, and even adults only on the internet... Not too bothered if the Texas is 'legit' he/she is pretty cool looking which is enough for me!


----------



## Fish on Fire

Yeah, your cubans are really deformed, can't tell the gender from those pictures. I really love your tank, beautiful setup. Can never get enough of those baby EBJDs.


----------



## skurj

Well now I am tempted to pull both Cubans, but.. they are not seen too often around here, and they add some different colour to my tank... got a huge piece of driftwood to add, but not going to do so until the fish stock is more or less finalized. Not worried about additions, more concerned about trying to get fish out once the wood is in..
Picked up a salvini and 9 filament barbs this weekend, also tried 3 mollies.. within 10 minutes the salvini was tearing into the male, rescued all of them, but not sure the male is going to make it.

Perhaps one more addition and I am done for now.. LFS has some small black belts so I may try one.


----------



## skurj

Well the stock list is just about done .. for now.. Going to take the next 2 weeks and leave everything as is, and decide what to do about the strange Cubans.. Added some anubias on driftwood, it was outgrowing my other tank so chopped it up and split it between 3 tanks. Added the black belt today.. (if that's what he/she is, can anyone sex from the pics below?)

Black Belt



The Salvini


Texas


A Filament Barb - noticed today a local shop just got a ton of big giant danios.. wish I had known.. The filaments are lower half of the tank..


Full Tank Shot.. big wood goes in once the Cuban dilemma is decided.


That ugly eheim return may finally get replaced with a painted one as soon as its warm enough to spray outside...


----------



## skurj

Hmm.. more research I do... he looks like a synspila... ahh **** whatever he/she is I like it.


----------



## CjCichlid

Hmm hard to say sometimes with young "vieja". They are a tricky complex to identify/sex at young ages so give it some time. I will say that the black tailbar is a bit suspect though. The sal is a male. Good looking pickups. Good luck with them.


----------



## skurj

With all the new additions, someone brought ich in with them or triggered an outbreak.. Took nearly 24hrs to get the temp up to 86, and added a pile of salt. It has worked for me before...

The Cubans seem to be showing the most distress. with rapid gill movement and doing a lot of rubbing, the festae has the white dots.. she was the first to tip me off I noticed her fins were being held in close.. maybe a couple dots on the texas.. no losses so far.

I added some mollies, swords and some cory's to the 55g and I lost 1 red eye tetra, 1 molly, and 1 cory within 2 days... I think the red eye to bloat, she literally swelled up until she burst.. The cory had a swollen eye.. the molly no clue.. I tried Epsom when I saw the pop-eye and the swollen tetra but to no avail. Concerned that the piranha may contract something, I can't be sure which mollies came in sick though.. I got them from 2 different stores and some went in with the rhombeus. Last time it gets live fish..


----------



## Loume

Such an attractive tank, Skurj.

Make sure you have good aeration/circulation at those temp levels. Gas/oxygen saturation is much lower at those high temps.

Good luck!


----------



## CjCichlid

Bummer about the ich! Just another example to show how beneficial quarantine tanks can be! I understand though, as having another tank simply for quarantine isn't always practical. I have been a victim myself and have had an ich breakout in my 135 from adding new additions. High temps and salt have always worked for me, however salting a large tank is kind of a pain. I just use the "all natural" non iodized sea salt from the grocery store. Much cheaper than the LFS stuff.. Also be sure to measure the salt out and keep track when doing water changes as you'll obviously want to add more salt when doing so.

Loume made a good point as well! :thumb:

Good luck getting them all healthy again!

Also, stopped by my LFS the other day and they had some monster Filament Barbs, they were a solid 5+in.


----------



## illy-d

I'm currently using Bleeding Heart Tetras as dithers/schooling fish in my tank. I'm shocked at how big they got, and how quickly they put on size. The largest ones are probably 3" TL and **** near as tall.

For my CA's (convicts), they work great. For yours? Hard to say. Some of your fish will get big enough to eat them I'm sure, but they are quick...

Just thought I'd throw that out there... I've used Congo Tetras in the past as well, but the Bleeding Hearts were super cheap in my area - $35 for 12. The guy I got them from ships, so if you're interested let me know and I can PM you his website (or just post it here, if that's allowed).

Keep the pics coming. I hope to move to a bigger place this year - and if I get my Wife a bigger home I'll be allowed to get a bigger tank. The 180 like yours is what I have in mind...

Cheers,

D


----------



## skurj

Well with the high temps in the tank, its like kids and sugar... Very active to say the least. I think the filament barbs are having the hardest time, they are flying around the tank and nervous, a big change from when the temps were closer to 79. I have lost the smallest barb, not sure to what, but it is just gone.. no sign of the carcass in or out of the tank.. Temps will be staying high until next Tuesday.. hope everyone gets through it.. its sitting at 86 now.


----------



## skurj

Everyone pulled through the ich breakout in the end. Temps are back down, and i did 2 60% water changes 1 day after the other. Found a beauty Freddy last week.. grabbing it the end of this week.. and then must stop and leave the fish alone.. Still have the pseudo-Cubans, can't decide, but I'll likely keep at least 1.. Wood will go in soon too, waiting to get the freddy in and settled.
Now thinking to a 125 I should have in the next couple weeks..


----------



## Bombay

Hey CJ. Nice tank and chronicle! I am in the market for a new LED fixture. My main question for you is...given all the LED fixtures now on the market, would you buy the Edge again or try something different?
Thanks
Rob


----------



## skurj

Well Rob..
I am likely going to buy the current satellite fixture next for my 125g. I like the edge and I would happily buy another, but the current satellite with its adjustability is something I have to try. I am keeping centrals again, and don't like the tank too bright so hopefully I will be able to achieve what I want with the CS unit. I think the Edge might be a bit much for the 125.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

You'll be able to get a very nice dimly lit tank with the Current Sat FW+ skurj. Very versatile.


----------



## Bombay

Skurj and Iggy:
So the Current is adjustable/dimmable, but the Edge is not?
Rob


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

I don't have an edge so I'll leave that question to skurj...

This is a video I did on one of my tanks. The lighting is all Current Sat FW+. As the vid progresses I increase the brightness. The light is totally customizable. Pretty amazing and it comes with a remote so you can play with it while you're sitting on the couch.


----------



## skurj

The edge is not adjustable or dimmable, but it does have 3 sets of LED's, each on a separate timer. Moonlights. RGB, and white. There is also a ramp up and down timer as well, which was the big draw for me when I bought it. I had an Aquaticlife fixture on my Marine tank as well, which I was very pleased with.

The only complaint I have with the edge is that there is no battery backup for the timers, so if the power goes out they all reset to factory defaults. Not a big deal for me, but it might be for someone who keeps plants perhaps.


----------



## Bombay

skurj said:


> The only complaint I have with the edge is that there is no battery backup for the timers, so if the power goes out they all reset to factory defaults.


Yes, that was an issue. But based on more current reviews, that issue has been fixed in later revisions. Which is great to hear...that a company listens and acts.


----------



## skurj

Bombay said:


> skurj said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only complaint I have with the edge is that there is no battery backup for the timers, so if the power goes out they all reset to factory defaults.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that was an issue. But based on more current reviews, that issue has been fixed in later revisions. Which is great to hear...that a company listens and acts.
Click to expand...

Ahh good to hear, I did write to them and voice my disappointment in it lacking a battery backup. Mine would be one of first gen units.


----------

